# Eastern PA Soil Test



## IronEagleX (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello,

I attached my 2020 soil test from Penn State for my front lawn which I seem to be right at the optimum level for Phos and they recommend 0lbs of Phos for nutrient needs. Should I still be using a fertilizer that has some Phos in it throughout the year? Also, I had micronutrients tested for the first time ever and for my Iron levels I received I cannot tell if these are high or low for both my front and back lawn. I am not sure with my high PH for my front lawn and the Iron level if I can benefit using FAS for iron? The test mention Kentucky Bluegrass but my lawn is a mix of KBG and Perennial Rye.

I did 2 different tests as a few years ago I had a pool installed and had all new top soil put down after it was finished which is why the micro level are different from the front and back lawn. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

You should not add more phosphorus if you mulch mow. It is at a good level. Since your soil pH is high, I suggest you use Ammonium Sulfate. Check the Soil Remediation Guide for more details.

Potassium is good. The iron in the soil is not available at pH of 7.8. FAS is a good option to bypass the roots, or chelated sources (check the guide).


----------



## IronEagleX (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks g-man!


----------

